

Coding Horror: My Scaling Hero - twampss
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001195.html

======
staunch
Markus said as early as 2006 that he was spending "hundreds of thousands" to
build out his servers/storage.

He's been scaling up instead of out. Which is cheaper up to a certain point
and then it becomes a lot more expensive.

The image of some guy running this site off a couple of servers tucked under
his desk is pretty far from reality with PlentyOfFish. He's probably spent $1
million+ dollars on his "few" servers by now. Still impressive to be sure, but
nothing like the way it's portrayed.

------
petercooper
Markus Frind is not just a scaling hero, but a hero of the 2nd highest order
(beneath Jesus, Scoble and Calacanis). He's not just the king of scaling, but
a king of business. Who wouldn't want to earn millions of dollars while not
having to deal with "employees" or "investors"?

I say, listen to this man! The inequities ladled out by the contemptuous few
against the lone entrepreneur are deftly countered by the resplendence of
Frind's encompassments.

------
alecco
Reason given for mostly static or unimportant to be slightly out-of-date
content. Plus incremental content. No cookie.

~~~
petercooper
Just wondering.. did you use a Markov chain to write your comment? It doesn't
parse.

~~~
cousin_it
Not surprisingly. Generating parseable strings, e.g. balanced sequences of
parentheses, requires more than a Markov chain.

